# PC friert einfach ein ! [Update]



## Insecure (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein großes Problem nämlich mein PC friert einfach ein. 

Das Problem: 

Egal was ich mache selbst wenn ich nichts am PC mache er friert ein so alle 2-3 Tage genau 1mal dann habe ich wieder ruhe für 2-3 Tage. Wenn der PC eingefroren ist funktioniert der Powerschalter auch nicht mehr das heißt ich muss den Pc am Netzteil ausmachen.

Lösungen:

CPU mit Prime getestet. Kein Fehler 
Ram mit Memtest getestet. Keine Fehler
Festplatte mit HDTune getestet. Kein Fehler
Graka mit Furmark extrem Test getestet. Kein Fehler
Bios Update hat nichts gebraucht. 
Ram Riegel (sind 4 Stück) einzelnt eingebaut und getestet. Kein Fehler
Windows neu. Nichts gebracht. 


Meine Einschätzung. 

1. Mainboard defekt kann man das Testen ? 
2. Festplatte trotz Tests ein kleinen defekt ?
3. Ich habe Pech gehabt ?


Ich hoffe sehr ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG

Insecure

PS: Zur Zeit ist nichts Übertaktet.


----------



## Insecure (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC friert einfach ein !*

Hat wirklich keiner ne Idee


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, hatte das selbe Problem.
Hab auch alles mögliche getestet. Hab auch mein Netzteil(Billig-Schrott)
gegen ein gutes getauscht. Hat alles nichts gebracht.

Friert dein Rechner auch ein wenn er unter Last ist?
Bei mir wars NIE beim Spielen, immer nur beim Surfen oder anderen nicht so CPU lastigen Sachen.

Hast du C1E an oder aus? 
Falls an, deaktivier es mal, könnte sein das zu wenig Saft bereitsteht.


----------



## Insecure (16. Januar 2011)

Passiert auch bei Last. C1E war und ist aus.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2011)

zu 1: Direkt testen kannst du das Motherboard nicht. Wenn alles andere aber nicht defekt ist, bleibt nur das Motherboard übrig.
zu 2: Mache bitte einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (SMART Werte).
zu 3: Nur zur Sicherheit...die Probleme bestehen auch, wenn CPU und Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet sind?


----------



## Insecure (17. Januar 2011)

Zu 3: Jo wenn nichts Übertaktet ist passiert das selbe.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2011)

Sieht soweit schon mal gut aus. Allerdings sind die interessanten Werte (RAW-Werte - in der Tabelle ganz rechts) leider nicht im Bild. Verbreitere das Fenster von CrystalDiskInfo und mache bitte noch mal den Screenshot.


----------



## Insecure (17. Januar 2011)

Hab gerade was gespielt darum ist die Festplatte jetzt etwas wärmer.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2011)

Auffällig sind hier vor allem die Ultra-DMA CRC Error Werte (9). Dies kann u.a. durch ein fehlerhaftes Datenkabel verursacht werden und Ursache deiner Freezes sein.

Tausche das SATA-Datenkabel aus und beobachte den genannten Wert regelmäßig. Dieser darf dann nicht weiter ansteigen (der Wert bleibt nach dem Tausch des Kabels auf 9 stehen - er wird nicht zurückgesetzt).


----------



## Insecure (17. Januar 2011)

Ok benutze jetzt ein ganz neues Kabel.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2011)

Ok. Dann warten wir mal ab, ob sich etwas bessert. Sollte es wieder zu einem Freeze kommen, mache bitte gleich noch mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Insecure (18. Januar 2011)

Hatte wieder ein freeze habe aber dieses mal ein fehler bekommen. Sonst kommt keiner. 

Fehler:
chassis intruded fatal error system halted

Dieser fehler kommt doch eigentlich nur wenn das Case offene ist oder ?
Meins ist aber geschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2011)

Bei deinem Board gibt es eine Jumper-Brücke "CHASSIS". Ist dort ein Jumper auf den Pins "Chassis Signal" und "Ground"? Wenn nicht, ist dort überhaupt ein Jumper gesteckt und wenn ja, auf welchen Pins?


----------



## Insecure (18. Januar 2011)

Jumper steckt auf Chassis Signal und GND.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

Mache bitte ein Bios Reset. Bleibt das Problem? (bzw. trat der Fehler nur einmal auf?)


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Ne hatte ich schonmal. Und ein Bios Reset hab ich 100mal gemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn du es schon mal hattest...tritt die Meldung regelmäßig auf, oder nur hin und wieder?
Kommt die Meldung jetzt nach jedem Start, oder startet der PC inzwischen wieder normal?

Was hast du die letzten Male unternommen, um das Problem zu beseitigen?


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Der PC startet normal also ich bekommen keine fehler. Eigentlich friert der PC nur ein ohne fehler meldung. 

BIOS Reset und Update habe ich versucht.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> ...tritt die Meldung regelmäßig auf, oder nur hin und wieder?


 
Dein PC freezed nach wie vor, oder war das jetzt nur das eine Mal, als du die Fehlermeldung bekommen hattest?


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Ja nur das eine Mal.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

Dann würde ich jetzt erst einmal abwarten, ob nach dem Kabeltausch weiterhin die Freezes auftreten.


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Jo ich sag schonmal danke und melde mich sollte nochmal was passieren.


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Hatte gerade wieder ein Freeze ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

Mache bitte noch einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo, ob sich der UDMA CRC Error Rate - Wert erhöht hat.


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Bitte.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

Danke 

Der Wert hat sich nicht weiter erhöht. Zum einen ist das natürlich gut, da der Grund der Freezes nicht bei der Platte zu suchen ist (die verzeichneten Fehler können auch älteren Datums sein und mit dem aktuellen Problem nicht in Verbindung stehen).
Schlecht ist dabei natürlich, woran liegt es dann!?

Ursache für Freezes können -neben der Platte- insbes. Motherboard oder Grafikkarte sein.

Da an eine andere Grafikkarte vermutlich einfacher heranzukommen ist, wäre das die nächste Sache, die ich überprüfen würde. Evtl. hast du noch eine Zweitkarte, mit der du das System überprüfen könntest, oder einen Bekannten, dessen Grafikkarte du kurzfristig ausleihen könntest?


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Mein Board hat noch ein onboard Chip den könnte ich benutzen. Der ist aber so lahm das ich dann nichts mehr spielen kann.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

Sofern die Freezes nicht nur bei Last (z.B. Spiele) auftreten, wäre der Test mit dem Onboard-Chip ausreichend.


----------



## Insecure (19. Januar 2011)

Ich werde es mal Testen melde mich die Tage.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2011)

OK. Viel Erfolg, bis dann.


----------



## Insecure (22. Januar 2011)

Hatte gerade wieder ein freeze Graka ist also nicht der fehler.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2011)

Mache bitte einen CMOS Reset und lasse den PC mit den Default Einstellungen laufen (außer spezielle Einstellungen wie Onboard-Graka, AHCI, etc).

Mache danach bitte noch mal zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU und Memory).


----------



## Insecure (23. Januar 2011)

Hier die Bilder und danke für deine Hilfe

CMOS Reset hab ich gemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2011)

Bitteschön 

Dann heist es jetzt erst einmal wieder abwarten...


----------



## Insecure (24. Januar 2011)

Okay melde mich dann.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2011)

Ok. Bis dahin....


----------



## Insecure (25. Januar 2011)

Unglaublich wieder genau nach 3 Tagen ein freeze.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

Das ist in der Tat sehr eigenartig. Mache bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Stelle testweise die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T.
Mache bitte auch noch ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter SPD).


----------



## Insecure (26. Januar 2011)

Alles erledigt


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

An den Festplattenwerten hat sich nichts verändert (zumindest die Werte, die Indikator für einen Freeze wären).

Bei den seltenen Freezes, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, dass die Probleme durch den RAM ausgelöst werden (Problem: Vollbestückung). Aber schau ma mal. Die Command Rate steht auf 2T?


----------



## Insecure (26. Januar 2011)

Ja habe ich auf 2T gestellt hast du ja gesagt.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Januar 2011)

Ok. Dann bleibt jetzt wieder nichts anderes übrig, als warten...


----------



## Insecure (30. Januar 2011)

Seit 5 Tagen keine Freeze nur zur Info.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich will ja noch nicht voreilig sein, ist aber doch schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Insecure (1. Februar 2011)

Hat gerade wieder ein Freeze. Vielleicht doch der RAM ?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn es jetzt mit der 2T Einstellung besser geworden ist, könnte das ein Hinweis in die richtige Richtung sein. Erhöhe zusätzlich die Spannung der RAM auf 1,60 - 1,65V (erst mal 1,60V einstellen).

Allerdings macht es mich etwas stutzig, dass die Freezes nur so selten auftreten, weshalb ich mich Frage, ob der RAM tatsächlich dafür verantwortlich ist. Schau ma mal, wie es mit der Spannungserhöhung läuft.

Mache bitte auch noch mal ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Was für Programme sind denn installiert (Systemprogramme, -Tools, Virenschutz und Firewallsoftware)?


----------



## Insecure (2. Februar 2011)

Virenschutz und Firewallsoftware hab ich nur die von Windows. Sonst hab ich eigentlich keine Programm drauf nur Winrar, UltraISO,CPU-Z, Speedfan, Fraps, Skype, Openoffice, Itunes, CrystalDiskInfo, 3d mark, MSI Afterburner  und Spiele natürlich das ist alles.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Februar 2011)

Alles problemlose Programme...bis auf Afterburner (aber nur möglicherweise). 
Habe selbst mit dem Programm noch nie Probleme gehabt, jedoch schon ein paar (nur wenige!) Forumsbeiträge gelesen, bei denen das Programm Probleme (Freezes/Abstürze) verursacht hat. 
Dies war insoweit nachvollziehbar, da nach Deinstallation keine Probs mehr auftraten und bei erneuter Installation diese wieder präsent waren.

Sicherlich nur Einzelfälle -und wie gesagt, Afterburner läuft eigentlich einwandrei- aber das wäre noch ein Strohhalm, nach dem man greifen könnte.


----------



## Insecure (2. Februar 2011)

Ist gelöscht.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2011)

Ok. Nun wieder gebanntes warten...

Sollte wieder ein Freeze auftreten, merke dir die System-Uhrzeit und schau in der Ereignisanzeige nach (Start -> ereignis eingeben -> Ereignisanzeige starten) ob zu der "Freeze-Zeit" unter "Benutzerdefinierte Ansichten -> Administrative Ereignisse" (Fehler-)Ereignisse protokolliert wurden.

Erhöhe dann auch noch im Bios die RAM Spannung auf 1,55 - 1,65V (in 0,05 Schritten erhöhen und testen).


----------



## Insecure (3. Februar 2011)

Hat gerade wieder ein Freeze zur Uhrzeit passen nur diese 3 Fehler (siehe Bild).


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2011)

Klappe die Ereignisse auf und poste die Details.

Erhöhe noch die RAM - Spannung.

Treten die Freezes bei bestimmten Aktionen auf, oder ist das immer unterschiedlich?


----------



## Insecure (3. Februar 2011)

Freeze treten auf egal was ich mache.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Februar 2011)

Klingt nach einem bekannten Problem bei Microsofts Win 7 und auch Server 2008 RC2, das bei einigen Usern derartige Freezes auftauchen. Mal hier schauen: Hotfix: Windows 7: Random Freezes Fix (Fix322397) verfügbar - Probleme mit Patches und Windows Update
MfG


----------



## Insecure (3. Februar 2011)

Und was soll ich jetzt machen Windows neu installieren ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Februar 2011)

Installiere doch mal den Patch (Mußt du deine Mail-Adresse auf der Microsoft-Seite angeben und bekommst dann den Link zum Update (hat bei mir testhalber auch mit Firefox funktioniert). Schlimmer machen kann er´s ja nicht wirklich


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Februar 2011)

Schaden kann es auf keinen Fall 

Nach den Ereigniseinträgen könnte ein Problem mit der Backup Funktion des Betriebssystems zusammenhängen. 

Sollte der Patch nichts bringen, deaktiviere testweise den VSS Dienst (Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Verwaltung -> Dienste -> VSS deaktivieren.
Schalte ebenso die Sicherung (Windows Taste + Pause Taste, dann bist du im Begrüßungscenter -> Computerschutz -> Systempartition anklicken und Konfigurieren - Computerschutz deaktivieren.)


----------



## Insecure (4. Februar 2011)

Ist drauf jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Februar 2011)

...mal wieder... (Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht )


----------



## Insecure (9. Februar 2011)

Hatte gerade wieder ein Freeze. Am Speicher liegt es aber nicht hab nämlich neuen.

PS: Volumeschattenkopie (VSS) habe ich jetzt ausgeschaltet. Das andere geht nicht weil ich durch das deaktiverte VSS keine Partiton mehr auswählen kann.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

Dann schalte den VSS-Dienst erst ab, wenn der Computerschutz deaktiviert ist.

Edit: Ist der aktuellste Chipsatztreiber installiert?
http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/downloads.aspx (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> OS auswählen -> Optional Downloads -> South Bridge Driver (und sofern AHCI aktiviert ist -> AHCI for Windows 7)


----------



## Insecure (9. Februar 2011)

Wo kann ich das sehen ?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

Hast du einen installiert?


----------



## Insecure (9. Februar 2011)

Die Onboard Graka nutze ich doch garnicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

Du hast aber ein Board mit AMD-Chipsatz (Southbridge / Northbridge). An der Southbridge hängen z.B. die Festplatten. Mit dem aktuellsten Treiber würde wiederum eine (von vielen) softwarebedingte Ursache ausgeschlossen werden können.

Der Chipsatztreiber hat auch nichts (bzw. nicht direkt) mit der Grafikkarte zu tun (du verwechselst das vermutlich mit dem Grafiktreiber).


----------



## Insecure (9. Februar 2011)

Gut wird erledigt.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

Dann warte das mit dem VSS, etc noch ab (lasse es aktiviert) und teste die Chipsatztreiber (*daumendrück*).


----------



## Insecure (9. Februar 2011)

Ok mach ich. Danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Februar 2011)

Simpel hat da eine gute Frage gestellt, hast Du im BIOS deine Festplatten im "native IDE"-Modus laufen, oder AHCI. Wenn ja, stell´ doch mal wieder auf IDE, um die AHCI-Treiber auszuschließen.
Habe mein System letztens mit aktiviertem AHCI neuinstalliert (Win 7 installiert dann automatisch die richtigen Treiber). Hatte vorher ähnliche Freezes wie Du. Jetzt läuft er ohne Probleme seit knapp 2 Wochen.


----------



## Insecure (9. Februar 2011)

Stand auf IDE.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Februar 2011)

Dann schau ma mal, wie es mit dem Southbridgetreiber läuft (den AHCI Treiber brauchst du ja wegen der IDE Einstellung nicht).


----------



## Insecure (11. Februar 2011)

So hatte gerade wieder ein Freeze jetzt habe ich das mit VSS und so gemacht. Nächster Versuch ich meld mich wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Februar 2011)

Wie schaut es bisher aus?


----------



## Insecure (13. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt noch kein Freeze ist aber auch erst 2 Tage seid der letzten Umstellung her.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Februar 2011)

Ok. Nach dem nächsten Freeze bitte wieder ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskinfo.


----------



## Insecure (17. Februar 2011)

So wie immer ein schöner Freeze.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Februar 2011)

Schöner Sch***.

Was ich jetzt noch vorschlagen kann, ist eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems.
Gehe dazu wie folgt vor:
- Win7 (ohne Internet Verbindung) installieren
- aktuellste Chipsatztreiber installieren
- aktuellste Sound- und Lan Treiber installieren
- aktuellste Grafikkartentreiber installieren
- Internet Verbindung herstellen -> Win-Updates laufen lassen.
- Programme installieren (Liste bitte auf, welche Programme du installierst)

Damit sollte sichergestellt sein, dass das Problem nicht softwareseitig bedingt ist.

Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich leider nicht mehr. Warte evtl. noch etwas ab, bevor du loslegst, evtl. kommen noch ein paar Ideen von anderen Usern ein.


----------



## Insecure (17. Februar 2011)

Okay am Wochenende mach ich das.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Februar 2011)

Alles klar. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Insecure (20. Februar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt alles gemacht schritt für schritt wie von die beschrieben. 

Liste der Programme:

1. Steam
2. Itunes
3. Skype
4. Firefox
5. Winrar
6. UltraISO


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Februar 2011)

Alle Programme liegen in der aktuellsten Version vor?


----------



## Insecure (20. Februar 2011)

Ja natürlich.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## Insecure (22. Februar 2011)

Hatte gerade wieder ein Freeze aber diesmal wieder dieses chassis intruded fatal error system halted. Dieser fehler kommt ja vom Mainboard das weiß ich.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Jupp, der Fehler kommt durch den Schalter am Mainboard. Evtl. gibt es da eine Fehlfunktion des Motherboards, welche auch für die Freezes verantwortlich ist!?

Du hast ja neuen Speicher drin (RAM?). Könntest du hier noch mal zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD) machen?

Mache bitte auch ein Bild / mehrere Bilder vom Innenleben deines PC´s, auf denen die ganzen Anschlüsse (Daten- und Stromkabel) zu sehen sind.


----------



## Insecure (23. Februar 2011)

So ich hoffe das ist das was du wolltest.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Danke dir. Das einzig nicht ganz optimale, was mir auffällt, ist das gewinkelte und leicht "abgeknickte" SATA Kabel am Motherboard-Port. Evtl. solltest du des Kabel rumdrehen (Winkel an die Fesplatte und die gerade Seite an das Motherboard).

Die Command Rate könntest du mit dem neuen RAM ebenfalls auf 2T testen (wobei ich nicht glaube, dass dies nicht zur Lösung des Problems beiträgt).

Edit:

Da mir jetzt ein paar Threads aufgefallen sind, bei denen Firefox nachweislich zu Freezes führte, könntest du das für dich / bei dir auch austesten und anstelle von Firefox z.B. Opera testen.


----------



## Insecure (23. Februar 2011)

Wird ich mal testen, danke.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Februar 2011)

Ok. Schau ma mal. Wenn es wieder freezed, verzichte testweise auf Firefox.


----------



## Insecure (24. Februar 2011)

Hatte gerade wieder ein Freeze liegt also nicht am Firefox. Ich denke mal das ist ein Hardware problem. Da ich aber kein bock habe mir jetzt noch ein neues AM3 Board zu holen habe ich halt pech gehabt. Aber trotzdem danke für die viele Hilfe von dir.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Februar 2011)

Kein Ding...

Schade, dass wir das Problem nicht hinbekommen haben, aber vielleicht liest ja hier noch einer vorbei, der noch einen möglichen Lösungsansatz bieten kann.
(Garantie ist keine mehr auf dem Board?)

Viele Grüße


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Februar 2011)

Hast du mal gecheckt, ob das Board möglicherweise (wie auch immer) an der Rückseite mit etwas metallischem in Berührung kommt? -> ich würde komplett auseinanderbauen, ggf. andere Abstandshalter oder anderes Gehäuse wählen bzw. einfach mal für ein paar Tage einen offenen Aufbau auf einem Holzbrett oder einem anderen geeigneten, nichtmetallischen Untergrund ausprobieren.

MfG


----------



## Insecure (24. Februar 2011)

Kann sein schau ich mal ich habe nämlich beim Mainboard einbau etwas geschlampt.


----------

